# King Arthur, Guinevere, and the Knights of the Round Table.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Another idea / fantasy and dream of mine I concieved some time last week... a "Opera" - to be specific: Romantic Music Drama based very loosely on the Story of King Arthur, his Knights of the Round Table, as well as his wife Guinevere.

I have spent the past couple of days reading on the lore of King Arthur and the other characters that are relevant to him, and will write a Synopsis (brief outlining of a story, in this case Libretto), very soon, once I have gained enough knowledge of previous storytales of Arthur to form my own, based on not just simple Love between Arthur and Guinevere, but also the popular storyline of Sir Lancelot's affair with her and leading into one of the ways that leads to Arthur's downfall.

However besides the storyline of the Opera which is not solid as of yet, it will have a many philosophical implications, such as;

* No redemption through love, and no escape through death. The anti-Tristan -- and reflecting my personal life at the moment, if I die, I will escape the pain of life and its torments, but I will not redeem myself by forever ceasing to exist and being unable to create the works of Art that I desire, nay, MUST create - that is this Opera and many others.

* A King, "politican in modern times", with a pure soul free of greed and corruption, born from the common people - with intentions to help the common people. Something that may sound very trivial in the context of King Arthur, but is very relevant in terms of how many Kings in the setting of this Opera and timeline are just like now-a-days Politicans - rich, powerful, above the law, greedy, corrupted, narrcasistic, self centered and only interested in keeping themselves in a place of power with lies and deciet.
Therefore the character of Constantine the III, which is mentioned in Arthurian tales who succeeds Arthur, will make a short but very important role at the end of the Opera when Arthur dies, making a very powerful speech and statements about his life born poor and with a visual into the life of nobles, the greed, corruption and lies, decided to attempt to become a King in his earlier years with promises of Revolution, sharing the wealth and to stop it from all being delibratley put into the hands of King, Royals and close friends, familys of the rich and powerful, to devote himself entirely to every citizen of Camelot, no matter how poor -- ensuring his success as King, and Camelot's blossom into a Empire, not just as a Kingdom of pride born from the King's pure soul, but also a example and message that I hope would inspire the audience of potential would-be politicans to just atleast consider what greed and corruption can do, the fall of King Arthur, his Knights, Wife and even close personal friends destroyed because while powerful and rich, got too greedy in the end.

And now I stop myself before I ramble too much, also take everything I have said above with a grain of salt, as without the Libretto complete (which I will compose myself), it probally won't make much sense to anyone else other than myself until I structure it coherently, Act by Act, in basic beginning-middle-end story form.
Just wanted to give a perspective to my idea for this Romantic Music Drama, which I am open to all ideas for, but if you just want to hate, then move along or I will just report it to the mods.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

interesting plans, you have there


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It's usually a mistake to announce what one is _going_ to do. Better to announce it after the fact and have your own ideas. That's why many writers and musicians never reveal what they're currently working on because it lets the air out of the tires and they may never finish.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I understand that you are very busy with many different works, Jamie, but I'd like to request that you consider a major piece that celebrates the Welsh love of song. Something along the lines of a Welsh Meistersinger....


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> It's usually a mistake to announce what one is _going_ to do. Better to announce it after the fact and have your own ideas. That's why many writers and musicians never reveal what they're currently working on because it lets the air out of the tires and they may never finish.


A very valid concern - however even if I am to finish this Opera, it would take years atleast to create something of the magnitude and scale I want, and I would probally recieve just as many complaints that I am not finishing when its just a very long and complex process to a) research the history, lore, characters and storys. b) combine different tales of the story with my own imagination to fill in the gaps. c) Compose the entire Libretto from start to finish myself, and finally to compose the music - most important.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

JosefinaHW said:


> I understand that you are very busy with many different works, Jamie, but I'd like to request that you consider a major piece that celebrates the Welsh love of song. Something along the lines of a Welsh Meistersinger....


I'll consider it 

Although this Opera is intended partly as a dedication to Britian, my home country and it's legendary tales - and hopefully with music that would ideally in a perfect world recognise me as a great British composer - something that specifically Britan's culture lacks, and what my country desperatley needs in these times where culture is threatened by many third parties.


----------

